# How To: Disable EDGE on 1st gen iPhone w/ 2.0 Software



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

After installing the 2.0 software, I noticed that I was using EDGE data.... A bit of Googling found out you can disable EDGE by the following steps. 

1. Install OpenSSH from Cydia.
2. Login via an SFTP client into your phone (first time takes longer than subsequent attempts).
3. Navigate to /var/preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist and copy this file to your system.
4. Open with “Property List Editor” , if you have XCode installed, or even TextEdit.
5. In the plist, under NetworkServices expand each key. Wherever you see that the only children of a key are Interface and com.apple.CommCenter, expand the latter. Make sure AllowNetworkAccess and Available are both set to 0, and change the APN user/pass. Repeat this for all the keys (I had two entries, not sure why but made them both have these values.


Taken, and modified slightly, from here:hackd » fixing edge on pwned iphone 2.0


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

edited, was wrong


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Another way is to go into settings, general, network, edge, delete whatever is typed in (internet.com or internet.fido.ca) then go back to network and go refresh network settings. Then they are totally gone and you won't be able to get edge anymore.


Nope... that option isn't available in 2.0 anymore. I'm wondering if 2.0 defaults to Wifi if available, and EDGE if WiFi isn't there (boy, I hope that's the case otherwise this could get pricey).


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> Another way is to go into settings, general, network, edge, delete whatever is typed in (internet.com or internet.fido.ca) then go back to network and go refresh network settings. Then they are totally gone and you won't be able to get edge anymore.


As said above, doesn't work in 2.0.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

THIS IS THE EASIEST METHOD:


APN Changer
>> Next Page
>> Set Custom APN
>> APN = internet.com1 username and password blank
>> Download the profile.

Make sure this is all done on the iPhone. To remove this, just go Settings >> General >> Profiles >> Remove

and you will have data again.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

antoszm said:


> Nope... that option isn't available in 2.0 anymore. I'm wondering if 2.0 defaults to Wifi if available, and EDGE if WiFi isn't there (boy, I hope that's the case otherwise this could get pricey).


that sucks, just incurred maybe 5 bucks worth of data charges, thanks for the guide


----------



## macintom (Jul 17, 2008)

psxp said:


> THIS IS THE EASIEST METHOD:
> 
> 
> APN Changer
> ...


If I want Edge access would this to work to set the APN to internet.com, or do you think it defaults to this in order to use the Edge network. With my first gen iphone, and on 1.1.4 I had to set the APN, but now with 2.0 firmware it access data some way, I'm just not sure if it is safe for it to access it by default, or if I should use this to set it.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

psxp said:


> THIS IS THE EASIEST METHOD:
> 
> 
> APN Changer
> ...


I tried this and it seems to still use some data, like 20kb each time you try to go in safari and it fails.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> that sucks, just incurred maybe 5 bucks worth of data charges, thanks for the guide


I think the ehPhone guys should have data plans. Ask Rogers to comp you!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I think the ehPhone guys should have data plans. Ask Rogers to comp you!


Adding the $30 300mb now, lol.

edit:
Just remembered that I have the $18 value pack with 12mb of data so data charges for me, didn't get any text anyway, but still adding the 300mb plan


----------



## fanboi (Jul 10, 2008)

On my iPhone, I'm not certain that it's even necessary for me to disable EDGE. Just to test, I turned off WiFi and when I try to access Safari or any other application requiring a connection, it says: 'Could not activate cellular data network: You are not subscribed to a cellular data service.'

If I wanted to use EDGE, how would I go about activating it?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

psxp said:


> THIS IS THE EASIEST METHOD:
> 
> 
> APN Changer
> ...


I tried this, and it didn't work. The solution I posted did. YMMV.


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

fanboi said:


> On my iPhone, I'm not certain that it's even necessary for me to disable EDGE. Just to test, I turned off WiFi and when I try to access Safari or any other application requiring a connection, it says: 'Could not activate cellular data network: You are not subscribed to a cellular data service.'
> 
> If I wanted to use EDGE, how would I go about activating it?


I'm not too sure but I think you would have to go to your cellular service provider


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

On further experimentation, if there is no WiFi connection iPhone 2.0 will get internet access on EDGE using a 1st Gen iPhone. I'm going to try the APN thing so that I can disable EDGE at will just so I don't accidentally use MB that I don't want to.

Realistically, there SHOULD be an option to disable Internet access (to be on the safe side). Something that Apple overlooked I suspect while they were building their more economical 3G machine (as an "always on" appliance).


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

anyone know what happens with pay as you go? I didn't think I could use any data.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

lreynolds said:


> anyone know what happens with pay as you go? I didn't think I could use any data.


Give us more details...Are you getting data while you are on payg?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm using Rogers prepaid on a 1st gen. iPhone and just recently upgraded to the 2.0 firmware. The APN settings are not available on my phone, but I don't know that it matters as I've tried multiple times to access the Edge network and have not been able to (thankfully!).


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

John Clay said:


> I tried this, and it didn't work. The solution I posted did. YMMV.


I upgraded to 2.0 with pwnage & then read about the lack of ability to turn off edge - fortunately I only ate up 8KB before I caught it.

I used the APN changer, but put "bad" in the userid & password fields - that's how I did it with version 1 software as well - works fine. I get "Could not activate cellular data network: You are not subscribed to a cellular data service." and no edge data usage.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> I upgraded to 2.0 with pwnage & then read about the lack of ability to turn off edge - fortunately I only ate up 8KB before I caught it.
> 
> I used the APN changer, but put "bad" in the userid & password fields - that's how I did it with version 1 software as well - works fine. I get "Could not activate cellular data network: You are not subscribed to a cellular data service." and no edge data usage.


Guys, just so u know, you can call rogers/fido and ask them to block edge from your account, i had done this in the past because my blackberry at the time kept trying to connect to the web.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

samt14 said:


> Guys, just so u know, you can call rogers/fido and ask them to block edge from your account, i had done this in the past because my blackberry at the time kept trying to connect to the web.


To confirm what samt is saying, I called Rogers yesterday (I'm using their prepaid service) and asked them to block data on my account. The change went into effect almost immediately and the phone call only took a few minutes.

There were no questions asked and the rep was quick and efficient.


----------

